# How to get the juice smell from plastic bottles?



## kimbo (27/9/14)

Hi

I have a few bottles i want to re-use but the smell of the juice that was in it will not wash out. How do i get that out?

Thanks

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## johan (27/9/14)

kimbo said:


> Hi
> 
> I have a few bottles i want to re-use but the smell of the juice that was in it will not wash out. How do i get that out?
> 
> Thanks



Make a solution of 2 parts clean water (200ml), 1 part vinegar (100ml), 3 teaspoons NaHCO3 (gewone koeksoda). Soak for approximately 12h and rinse well.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Thanks 1 | Informative 1


----------



## WHeunis (27/9/14)

I find rinsing thoroughly with hot saltwater does the trick.

Reactions: Like 3 | Thanks 1 | Informative 1


----------



## BumbleBee (27/9/14)

Overnight soak in vodka works for me... oh and it works to clean the bottles too

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## andro (27/9/14)

I keep it symple . Milton . The thing to clean baby bottles . Work like a charm

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 4


----------



## Alex (27/9/14)

Hydrogen Peroxide 40%, salt and baking soda solution is doing great things on one of my Reo feed tubes, this after 1 hour.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## johan (27/9/14)

Alex said:


> Hydrogen Peroxide 40%, salt and baking soda solution is doing great things on one of my Reo feed tubes, this after 1 hour.



Thanks for the tip Alex. I need to try that out, I use H2O2 as part of a solution quite a lot for quick proto-type pcb etching.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## tetrasect (27/9/14)

Pretty sure it will go away quickly if you put new liquid in.


----------



## kimbo (27/9/14)

tetrasect said:


> Pretty sure it will go away quickly if you put new liquid in.



Juice like Mixed Berry is a ***** to get out

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## huffnpuff (27/9/14)

One trick the sports guys use to get the funk out of their shake or drink bottles which have "ripened", is to soak in Coca Cola overnight.

Reactions: Thanks 1 | Informative 2


----------



## kimbo (3/10/14)

Thx @andro Milton works very nice


----------

